# Spaying trauma (a bit graphic...warning)



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Scout went to the vet to be spayed on Thursday, she's 7 months old.
The op went OK, although she bled more than usual, but nothing major.
She was healing well, apart from an allergy rash from the hibiscrub, and had got used to the cone and not going out for walks. Then today, day 5 after surgery it all went wrong. I felt a bulge under her scar this morning, which wasn't there last night, and called the vet who made an appointment for later in the morning. Just as I put the phone down I heard her whining from the living room. I found her sitting on the floor, with the wound burst open and her intestines hanging out.
I scooped her up, grabbed the car keys and drove her straight to the vet. The time between it happening and me thrusting her into the vet's arms was about 10 minutes.
She had surgery and so far so good, it was clean and undamaged, and because it was exposed for a short time and with no contact with dirt etc, the IV antibiotics, fluids and painkillers should hopefully mean no infection. 
They are not able to explain why it happened. It was the internal muscle stitching that failed, not the external wound, and it was not ripped out by her moving, it was the actual suture thread that failed.
She is staying with the vet tonight on a drip and all being well should come home tomorrow.
I'm sorry to alarm or horrify anyone, but wanted to share, and also to warn people to keep a super close eye on their dogs, any swelling or change, get to vet immediately.
I daren't think what might have happened had I been out, and I'd thought we were on the mend after 5 days.
I'll update tomorrow x


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh and in true sweetheart poo style, as I carried her into the vet's, with her insides on the outsides, as soon as she heard the vet's voice she started to wag her tail....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! I am so sorry that you both had to go through that! that is awful and so scarry!! I am so glad that you were there and so close to the vet too.
I am wishing for a speedy recovery...and Lady sends so gently licks too!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh poor Scout and poor you must of been such an awful shock for you to have seen her like that, as you said thank goodness you were home. Wishing her a quick recovery now I'm sure she will be fine. X


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor puppy. That must have been scary. I hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

oh my goodness me that made me feel funny ,you did so well acting so quickly poor Scout ,sending you a big hug and also Scout hope all goes well for you xx
Lynda xxx Ollie and Millie


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Scout and just so glad you were there when the wound burst. I hope she is properly on the mend now and can come home tomorrow.x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's so scary, thank goodness you were there and reacted so quickly! Sending Scout lots of [[[[[Get Well]]]]]] vibes for a speedy recovery. Please keep us updated and big hugs to you :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was horrified reading this! I am so sorry this happened. I will send tons of love and energy your way. Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a horrendous experience for you, it must have been a dreadful shock. I hope you have good news about Scout's recovery and that she will be home with you very soon. Take good care of yourself, as well as her :hug:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank goodness you were there. Poor girlie!!!
I guess things just go wrong sometimes and there was nothing you could have done to prevent such an awful situation. Glad she was sorted quickly and wishing her a speedy recovery. Well done for not flying into a panic!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm speechless - that must have been SO terrifying. Just as well you were able to think on your feet. 

Wishing Scout a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, poor Scout and what a scarey experience. I hope she make a speedy recovery and well done for acting so quickly. What a relief you were there. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, poor puppy. Thanks for posting and warning others. Well done for acting so quickly .... hope she now makes a quick and full recovery.:hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww that made me cry, poor baby!! I hope they are taking extra special care of her! It's such a good job you were with her! Let us all know how she gets on bless her! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is shocking - great to hear she's on the mend - funny about the tail wagging though - thanks for that!



Ian


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG!!!! Well done for being so calm, I think I would have panicked. Thank goodness she is ok now. Poor Scout. A horrible thing to go through, particularly when you think it was all going so well for 5 days. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

How horrifying for you and you were wonderful acting so quickly. The strange thing is - it rang a bell somewhere and I am certain I read about the same thing happening to somebody else ages ago but can't remember who. I know it had a good outcome though, so here's hoping little Scout makes a good and quick recovery too. I can't imagine how I would have reacted - she is so lucky she had you looking out for her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

That is horrific, gosh, sending you hugs, wishing Scout a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor Scout, and you. Hope she will be up and bouncy very shortly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My goodness I really can't imagine. I hope she's feeling much,much better today and that you are ok, I can imagine the shock hitting you after and you imagining all the different scenarios that could have happened but so, so glad they didn't . Much love to you and yours and big hugs to Scout xxxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness how scary for both of you. I'm so glad you kept a calm head and whisked her straight to the vet. 

Wishing Scout a speedy recovery and a large glass of wine for you tonight.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How awful for you both x

Hope she is on a road to recovery x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Really sorry to hear what happened. Thank god you were around Wishing scout a speedy recovery.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

What an awful story  I truly hope your puppy (and you!) fully recover as quickly as possible. Best wishes x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Poor you and scout  how horrendous! Thoughts are with both of you! x x


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.
So far so good, she had the surgery and stayed at the vet's on Tuesday night. I brought her home yesterday and she's been OK, she's had loads of antibiotics, anti inflammatories and pain killers and seems comfortable enough. There's a big swelling under the scar this morning, which the vet over the phone assures me will just be bruising but of course I'm totally paranoid. They've done individual, close stitching in the muscle wall rather than the continuous thread of last time. They say the suture broke last time, I'm not sure what to think.
Anyway, I will update of course, and thanks again for all your kind words
xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor Scout x


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm pleased everything is going well! I'm hoping you didn't get charged for the extra work or overnight stay! 

I'm sure she will be the most looked after dog in your house in the next few days...poor her and you x


Sam x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you having to deal with this and poor Scout bless her, totally understand your paranoia now. When I asked about internal stitches for Dudley my vet said they always try to do them but that they were not as strong as external ones and were more likely to come apart in the first 24 hrs, (especially if the dog can lick or chew at the wound) however if they stayed together longer than that then the healing was faster, this obviously didn't happen for Scout, although I guess we were discussing a dog not a bitch at the time, I know the operation is much more invasive for a bitch but would have thought the same rules applied to the stitches (?). I hope all goes really well for you and Scout now. xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What an awful
Experience for you both however you sound like you dealt with it amazingly. 
Hope Scouts back to her old self in no time 
X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is soon fully recovered and has no further setbacks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update, been thinking of Scout today.
Wishing here a speedy recovery now :hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless her, I've been thinking of her lots since reading your post! I am glad she is comfortable and I hope she mends quickly. At least she has you to give her the love and cuddles she needs! She's one lucky girl you were there and handled the situation so well xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear that she's home with you, wishing her a speedy recovery and can sooooo understand how you'd be anxious and worried, so difficult you're having to watch for signs and symptoms cos they cant tell you, roll on next week,you'll both feel better in time :hug::hug:


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Tressa said:


> How horrifying for you and you were wonderful acting so quickly. The strange thing is - it rang a bell somewhere and I am certain I read about the same thing happening to somebody else ages ago but can't remember who. I know it had a good outcome though, so here's hoping little Scout makes a good and quick recovery too. I can't imagine how I would have reacted - she is so lucky she had you looking out for her.


It rings bells for me too I remember reading something similar a little while ago, it may have been on another forum. 
Hope all goes well from now on, you'd think that after 5 days that she would have started to heal.


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Update a month on*

We are now a month on from the trauma and all is well. There was no infection and no further complications, and after a couple of weeks of a big swelling and me panicking everytime she so much as coughed, she has healed beautifully and is as good as new. She's charging about like a mad thing and full of life.
I am just SO thankful I was there when it happened or it might be a very different story.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is just fantastic! thank you for the update! I am so glad you were there too!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's wonderful news! So glad that nightmare is over for you both.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful, thank you for updating us.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

scary.... wishing Scout a quick recovery. Im sat here in shock at what ive just read. good job you were nearby. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Scout... that's great news 
xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So glad to hear that she is recovering well. Well done for being so calm when it happened. N x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well done you and Scout. Troopers!


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope she recovers really quickly that must have been so frightening. Give her a hug from us x


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Brilliant news on the update! Great to hear she is recovering well, hope you are too? 
Must have been such a shock x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for updating us, so glad Scout is bouncing around again, definitely the sign of a happy and healthy 'Poo!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

What a relief!  So pleased to hear she is on the mend!


----------

